# any smallmouth guys?



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

What is your favorite bait for lake sm? I am trying to learn more. I heard shad raps are good? I have some areas that I jig fish with some limited success. Its rocky and goes from 4 to 14 feet.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

tubes , senkos and dingers


----------



## WR00 (Apr 28, 2009)

Rapala; Original Floater - BP - Bleeding Pearl. I have my best luck with that.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Tubes and crankbaits work for me.But I am not a professional either.LOL


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

also forgot mini buzzbaits and tiny torpedos


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

If you are talking Lake Erie smallies, green pumpkin tubes, Gulp! Goby's and Gulp Minnow's on a drop shot. Wacky worms, sweet beavers on a football head too.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I am mainly talking about Piedmont lake. I will try all of your choices. I was hearing about shad raps, but I don't know anything about them really. I did buy two #7's today to try. Do I need a crank to dig the bottom like LM or about half the depth or what? Someone on here told me #7 jointed. I did not buy one of those. Thanks again.


----------



## MDisbrow (Jul 14, 2006)

I throw X-Rap shads on erie pretty often. Same profile, different action. Pretty solid bait for walleye, and get a few smallies as well.

I like to dropshot roboworm straight tails, as well as their "alive shad" and sculpins. Like them a lot more than Gulp, because they're a slimmer profile, dont smell like crap, much softer plastic, and don't dry out. Because they're slimmer, they work much better on a typical DS hook, and don't have to go to a 1/0 wide gap.

1/2 and 3/4oz football jigs with a craw trailer (chigger craw most of the time). I prefer rubber skirts, like on a Pepper, Skinny Bear, or River2Sea jig. Booyah Pigskin jig is probably your best bet to find around here with a living rubber skirt.

5" Zoom Flukes on a 1/8oz weighted hook. RI Sweet Beavers and Smallie Beavers either C rigged or T rigged, Strike King Coffee Tubes, Basstrix paddle tails

as far as cranks and jerks, X-Raps and deep X-Raps. LC pointers and slender pointers. Spro aruku shad and aruku shad jr. Norman DD22 and DLN. Fat Free Shads in #6 and 7.

I don't crank baits into the bottom much, mostly because of the depth I'm usually fishing. But I like to crank them over and around the rocks out here. Suspending baits are killer, in my opinion. I'll let them sit for a long time, like until I think I've stalled them too long, and then let them hang there a bit more.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

That was one great report. I do use some of your ideas now and will try your other stuff soon. Thanks,


----------

